# Need help 'building or adapting' a tail stock for 12" Logan



## Investigator (Jan 6, 2020)

What I have is a 12" Logan turret lathe, a 2537.  It is great and I have done some good work with it.  That said, I never went looking for a turret lathe. I had always wanted and looked for a screw cutting lathe, and like most folks I stumbled into what I have.  I'm already in the process of adapting the double tool post cross slide to use a compound.

What I need now is a way to turn between centers. I have been looking for a 12" tail stock with no success. I am wondering if I can 'adapt' a 10" tailstock to work. if so, can anyone tell me what I need to do to make it happen.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 6, 2020)

why cant you install a live center into the turret and just use that in place of the tailstock?


----------



## Investigator (Jan 6, 2020)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> why cant you install a live center into the turret and just use that in place of the tailstock?



I'm not sure I can or can't.  My thought was it would be tough to hold enough tension on the part to turn it.  Can I do that?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Investigator said:


> I'm not sure I can or can't.  My thought was it would be tough to hold enough tension on the part to turn it.  Can I do that?


I dont know for sure but I would think there would be a way to lock down the turret once you have it in the correct position!  Or am I misunderstanding how the turret is mounted to the ways?


----------



## ezduzit (Jan 6, 2020)

Lots of these were made. Watch for one being parted out.


----------



## Investigator (Jan 6, 2020)

ezduzit said:


> Lots of these were made. Watch for one being parted out.



Been watching for a couple years.............

At this point, I'd be really close to finding someone who wants a turret and dual tool post cross slide and just swapping.


----------



## ezduzit (Jan 6, 2020)

Investigator said:


> Been watching for a couple years.............
> 
> At this point, I'd be really close to finding someone who wants a turret and dual tool post cross slide and just swapping.



Doubtful that anyone would let go of a tailstock off a fully functioning lathe. There are several Logan 10" tailstocks on eBay right now. Run some wanted ads.


----------



## Investigator (Jan 6, 2020)

ezduzit said:


> Doubtful that anyone would let go of a tailstock off a fully functioning lathe. There are several Logan 10" tailstocks on eBay right now. Run some wanted ads.



Right,  That's what I'm asking about.  How to adapt one of the smaller tailstocks to work on the 10"


----------



## cathead (Jan 6, 2020)

It's within the realm to build a tail stock using a weldment.  It would be an interesting project.  The only difficulty would be  alignment
as it would have to be straight with the bore of the lathe and of the right height of course.  I would use steel and on the
underside apply some cast iron "shoes" bolted on to the weldment.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2020)

Over on _that_ other site there is a thread from 2014 for a Logan 200 that shows a turret with a couple of centers in it.
-=- LINK -=-
Interesting to note that when I joined over there in the early part on the century I was pretty well flamed for posting a question about my 210...
My how times change. . .


----------



## HarryJM (Jan 6, 2020)

According to the Logan FAQ “Generally speaking, the beds are interchangeable for 10" and 11" and 12” Logan Lathes.” The 10” tailstock is composed of two major casting, the tailstock base (12) and tailsock top (17). So now how to add a spacer between the base and top to get it to align with the headstock center?


----------



## Wobbles (Apr 4, 2020)

Investigator said:


> What I need now is a way to turn between centers.* I have been looking for a 12" tail stock with no success. I am wondering if I can 'adapt' a 10" tailstock to work.* if so, can anyone tell me what I need to do to make it happen.



I have an 11" Logan turret lathe and this is what I did... I purchased a tailstock complete for a 10" Logan on Ebay fairly reasonably. On the 11" units, the only difference is the Base [item #12], which is taller. So I purchased a new 11" base from Logan. It came in with about 0.040" too high. I was able to remove that material from the top surface and then install the upper parts of the 10" tailstock. I took some doing, but it all worked out very nicely.


----------



## AmericanMachinist (Apr 19, 2020)

cathead said:


> It's within the realm to build a tail stock using a weldment.  It would be an interesting project.  The only difficulty would be  alignment
> as it would have to be straight with the bore of the lathe and of the right height of course.  I would use steel and on the
> underside apply some cast iron "shoes" bolted on to the weldment.



I think you could place the tailstock on the ways, use the taper in the headstock to drill and ream the tailstock, and insert a quill?


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 19, 2020)

AM, quills generally spin.  I've nearly always heard ram used in referring to the movable part of a tailstock. 

I think that I would favor buying a tailstock for probably about a 10" and only have to jack with making a shoe/spacer block.  You know that it will work and it will look better.


----------

